# تقنية Toled في شاشات Soled



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (19 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من خلال شركة Universal Display Corporation's بالتعاون مع جامعة برنستون وجامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا تم إنتاج شاشات بتقنية SOLED في مطلع هذا القرن وإليكم هذا العرض عن الموضوع:​ 
أولاً: تقنية TOLED
(TRANSPARENT ORGANIC LIGHT EMITTING DEVICE)
إن TOLED هي أداة الإشعاع الحيوي الشفاف للضوء
حيث إنها تستخدم تقنية الوصلات الشفافة لخلق عرض ذو إشعاع قمة فقط أو إشعاع قاع فقط أو إشعاع قمة وقاع معاً (أي إمكانية العرض على الشاشة من وجهيها الأمامي والخلفي). وبالإضافة لهذه الشفافية فيمكن ل TOLED زيادة التباين CONTRAST بشكل كبير ليعطي إمكانية عرض تحت أشعة الشمس الساطعة وبشكل واضح.
ونظراً لأن نسبة شفافية TOLED في وضع الإطفاء تصل حتى 70% فإن هذا يعطي إمكانية استخدامها في النظارات أو زجاج السيارة الأمامي. وهذه الشفافية تجعلها صالحة للاستخدام مع المعادن والأسلاك ورقائق السليكون وغيرها من التطبيقات المتعلقة بالأجهزة المشعة للضوء.
ويمكن تلخيص مميزات TOLED في:





1-	إشعاع قمة مباشر 
2-	شفافية عالية
3-	تباين محيطي عالي التعزيز
4-	حجر الأساس في تقنية SOLED.
يمكن استخدام TOLED بألوان مختلفة في الطاولات الزجاجية والمرايا لإضفاء نوع من الإثارة.


ثانياً: SOLED
STACKED OLED (SOLED)
وهي تعني أداة تكديس الإشعاع الحيوي للضوء
إن تقنية SOLED الحاصلة على جائزة عالمية تعتمد على تكديس نقاط الألوان الأخضر والأحمر والأزرق فوق بعضها البعض بدل أن تكون متجانبة كما هو الحال في الشاشات العادية CRT أو السائلة LCD أو البلازما PLASMA . وهذا التغيير من شأنه أن يحسن دقة العرض ثلاثة أضعاف ويعزز جودة الصورة للألوان الطبيعية وذلك أمر مطلوب لتحقيق الدقة العالية في العديد من التطبيقات اللاسلكية عبر العالم.
ما هو SOLED 




هو شاشة عرض تتكون من مصفوفة مكدسة رأسياً لنقاط مصنوعة بتقنية TOLED سابقة الذكر مع إمكانية التحكم في شدة كل لون بشكل مستقل (الأحمر – الأزرق – الأخضر) عن طريق التحكم في التيار المار في كل عنصر من العناصر الثلاثة على حدة وهذا التحكم هو الذي يحدد اللون النهائي للنقاط المكدسة (مثلاً برتقالي أو أصفر ..الخ) ويمكن كذلك تغيير التيار الكلي للمجموعات المكدسة للتحكم في الاستضاءة BRIGHTNSS . وكذلك يمكن الحصول على تدرج الرمادي للألوان عن طريق التحكم في عرض النبضة.
بهذه التقنية فإنه مبدئياً يمكن لكل نقطة على الشاشة (عبارة عن ثلاث نقاط مكدسة رأسياً) أن تتغير لتعطي أي لون من الألوان المعروفة والممكنة بشكل مستقل. وبذلك يكون هذا النظام هو العرض الأول عالمياً لنظام يعتمد البناء الرأسي الكامل حيث شدة اللون وتدرج الرمادي يمكن التحكم بهما بشكل مستقل لإعطاء ألوان فائقة الدقة والجمال.
مميزات SOLED للأداء الأفضل:
1-	تتحكم SOLED في الألوان بشكل ديناميكي بحيث يمكن الحصول على الدقة الحقيقية في كل نقطة معززة.
2-	تعطي SOLED دقة مضاعفة ثلاث مرات مقارنة بنظام SxS.. المتبع في الشاشات العادية حيث بدل الحاجة لثلاث نقاط SxS.. (R & G & B) لتكوين نقطة واحدة فإنه يستخدم نقطة SOLED واحدة للوصول لنفس النتيجة
3-	وتعطي SOLED معامل ملئ يصل إلى 100% تقريباً ففي الشاشات العادية يشكل اللون الواحد الأحمر مثلاً ثلث حجم الشاشة لأن الثلثين الآخرين من مساحة الشاشة التي يشغلهما اللونين الأزرق والأخضر يكونا مطفئين أما في أل SOLED فستكون جميع النقاط مضاءة باللون الأحمر.
4-	يمكن تمديد نقاط SOLED لتكون كبيرة من أجل الاستخدام في شاشات العرض الكبيرة فلا تحتاج للابتعاد عنها لتخلط الألوان لأنها مخلوطة تصميمياً.
تستخدم هذه التقنية منذ مطلع هذا القرن في شاشات الأجهزة الخلوية ومنذ سنوات في شاشات الحاسوب بالإضافة للتطبيقات الأخرى 
الموضوع موجود في الصفحات التالية: http://www.universaldisplay.com/oldsite/toled.htm
http://www.universaldisplay.com/oldsite/soled.htm
ملاحظات:
لاحظ عزيزي القارئ أن TOLED شفافة TRANSPARENT وذات لون واحد فقط MONOCHROME غير قابل للتغيير في حين أن SOLED غير شفافة ولونها النهائي قابل للتغيير
ولاحظ أن الشركة المنتجة اختارت كلمة أداة DEVICE ولم تختار كلمة ثنائي DIODE على الرغم من استخدام كلمة DIODE في مواقع أخرى لنفس المنتج
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد مشهداني عراق (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (22 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكراً لك أخ احمد مشهداني عراق
ولست أدري لماذا لا يهتم أحد بالموضوع غيرك فقد كنت أعتقد أنه أكثر أهمية وخصوصاً أنه يتحدث عن تقنيات الألفية الثالثة


----------



## م عامر (27 أبريل 2008)

رحمك الله ياأبا أحمد 
وأسكنك منازل الشهداء
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## م عامر (27 أبريل 2008)

رحمك الله ياأبا أحمد 
وأسكنك منازل الشهداء
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## الحارثي مراد (27 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوعمر (28 أبريل 2008)

صاحب هذه المشاركة الاستاذ/ حسام الدين أبو مطر ماجستير فيزياء 

استشهد في حصار غزة حسب ما ذكر اخوه هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88572.html

نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يتقبله في الشهداء وان يأجراهله في مصيبتهم ويخلفهم خير منها


----------



## ادور (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير علي المعلومات 
والموضوع في غاية الاهمية


----------



## arabiiy (29 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على جهودك*​


----------

